# Flying dutchman Mike passed away.



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This really sad news:
http://www.millerfh.com/sitemaker/sites/Miller4/obit.cgi?user=94906429_MMoorlach


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Please accept my condolences. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Those who do scroll work most likely know the Flying Dutchman blades ,Mike was the owner of that company until very recently,flying dutchman blades are the gold standard with which other scroll saw blades used to compare with.
Of course that's my opinion but nonetheless he was a very helpful honest entrepreneur who helped thousands of newbie scroll sayers ,he will be missed.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Mike


----------

